# Federal Breaker Box



## TxBuilder (Nov 13, 2006)

A house I am in the process of buying has a '60s Federal box. How unsafe is this box?


----------



## petey_racer (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 13, 2006)

better have a replacement panel in the budget..


----------



## K2eoj (Nov 15, 2006)

I've always had  FP panels replaced  on my rental properties. For some reason I still have one on my own house. I've had numerous experiences with the breakers not tripping and on my particular model the cover can be easily , accidently, be placed on where the cover is holding and locking one side of the breakers in the "on"  position. 

Thanks for the link Petey.

I've heard rumors about a rebuild kit for FP. My panel is all pipe and there is no room to set another along side. Seems to me that manufacturing a retro fit and using the old box would not be to difficult. I havn't found anything yet.


I just read Pete's link and found a Cutler-Hammer  Eaton retro kit. Thanks.

Got a number for Eaton Flex center and they say they make custom retro fits for residential  load centers. They have some standard kits but it looks like I'll need custom. 
Ballpark for my custom was about $400 +breakers. Seems pretty reasonable to me. The number at Eaton is 800-330-6479. I spoke with Steve. To order you'll have to go through a C-H distributor but your distributor might not be aware that this is available. You'll need the 3 box dimensions, number of breakers, etc. to get a ballpark. I'm excited about getting rid of my FP's at a reasonable price.


----------

